# Pier vs Surf Fishing



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

We are staying in Navarre this June next to the pier. I’ve had much success over the years fishing directly from the surf in SanDestin area. I haven’t done much pier fishing so I’m debating whether to spend more time at the pier or chasing pomps and reds from the surf. I also do well at night from surf with small sharks on cut lady fish 

I have surf rods and Penn reel set ups so I hope they are fine to use on pier as well. 

Pier vs surf folks...what do you prefer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Surf


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Pier for variety and numbers. Surf for less competition. June pier traffic will be high and the "bustling humanity" factor should be considered, especially with surf rods. I would suggest investing in some shorter rods for the pier. 9 would be the upper limit, with 8 being about right. Enjoy you trip!


----------

